# Trane XV90 water leak



## TimV (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a five year old Trane XV90 with a water leak. I traced the water leak to a hole under the header. Is this a weep hole to drain water in case of a failure?

I checked the condensate drain lines, they don't appear clogged, and there is some water draining from Header drain line.

I appreciate any help.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## kok328 (Oct 25, 2008)

check the humidifier components for leaks or a stuck open valve.


----------

